# Energizer or Surefire CR123A?



## x2x3x2 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi guys, just liked to know what your views are on these 2 brands of batts?
Anyone have their specs such as how much mAh each brand labeled capacity is?


----------



## buba (Aug 8, 2006)

Have a look here

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/67078


----------



## jsr (Aug 8, 2006)

I also believe both are made by the same company (as are Streamlights and Panasonics).


----------



## MattK (Aug 10, 2006)

They'll all Panasonic cells - buy what's cheapest. 

From me hopefully.


----------



## jsr (Aug 10, 2006)

Matt - So Energizers are made by Panasonic? I thought Eveready was a larger battery company, so it'd make more sense they be the mfr and Panasonic, SL, and SF buy from their factory.


----------



## LumensUK (Aug 10, 2006)

Take a look at factory number 17 on this Panasonic list. The Panasonic Battery Corporation of America makes Cylindrical-Type Photo Lithium Batteries in Columbus Georgia USA.

http://panasonic.co.jp/mbi/company/en/business/cb_0001.html


----------



## Brighteyez (Aug 10, 2006)

Strange, there's some clown over at Tenergy that goes around claiming that his batteries are rebadged Energizers. Did you get that info from him or are you making that declaration apart from Tenergy's claims.



MattK said:


> They'll all Panasonic cells - buy what's cheapest.
> 
> From me hopefully.


----------



## MattK (Aug 10, 2006)

jsr - The battery business is an incestuous one. Pretty much everyone does business with everyone else. I don't know who is a 'bigger' company and I'm not sure it matters - it simply comes down to production capability on one specific cell. 

LumensUK - Panasonic is one of the few manufacturers actually building CR123A cells in the USA. The only other company that comes to mind with a uUS plant making CR123A's is Duracell.

Brighteyez - I have no idea who made that claim. Tenergy is a brand shared between my company and the all-battery corp. One of our manufacturers does do some manufacturing for Energizer but not the CR123A factory. Again - batteries are an incestuous business.


----------



## Brighteyez (Aug 10, 2006)

Hmm... that's odd. I was under the impression that all-battery.com was one of the web domains for Tenergy Corporation, a California Corporation out of San Jose. I've even arranged OEM branding of batteries through them. Neither your name or that of Shoreline Market ever entered the discussion. Didn't know that you owned part of the branding and/or part of the corporation. 



MattK said:


> Tenergy is a brand shared between my company and the all-battery corp. One of our manufacturers does do some manufacturing for Energizer but not the CR123A factory. Again - batteries are an incestuous business.


----------



## jsr (Aug 11, 2006)

Matt - thanks for the info. Where are Rayovacs made? I always thought they mfr'd their own and they claim to be made in the USA. So is it a true statement that for CR123A batteries, there are really only 4 big mfrs: Sanyo, Duracell, Rayovac, and Panasonic (inclusive of Energizer, Surefire, Streamlight, etc.)? (not counting the chinese made and marketed brands).


----------



## MattK (Aug 14, 2006)

Brighteyez said:


> Hmm... that's odd. I was under the impression that all-battery.com was one of the web domains for Tenergy Corporation, a California Corporation out of San Jose. I've even arranged OEM branding of batteries through them. Neither your name or that of Shoreline Market ever entered the discussion. Didn't know that you owned part of the branding and/or part of the corporation.



It's a long story - email/call me sometime if you really want the details -though fair warning it's pretty boring stuff.


----------



## MattK (Aug 14, 2006)

jsr said:


> Matt - thanks for the info. Where are Rayovacs made? I always thought they mfr'd their own and they claim to be made in the USA. So is it a true statement that for CR123A batteries, there are really only 4 big mfrs: Sanyo, Duracell, Rayovac, and Panasonic (inclusive of Energizer, Surefire, Streamlight, etc.)? (not counting the chinese made and marketed brands).


jsr - Rayovacs are marked made in the USA. For all I know they're Panasonics too - I haven't had them in-house for a while. I can say that Duracell and Panasonics definitely make CR123A cells. I can say that Sanyo DID and still might but only in Japan if they still have capacity there. I'm pretty confident that the Sanyo's or some of the newer batches, have been coming out of Panasonic factories in Japan due to their construction qualities.


----------



## jsr (Aug 15, 2006)

MattK - again, thanks for the great info! I have/had Panasonic, Surefire, Streamlight, and Energizer 123A cells and they all look identical in physical appearance. The Rayovacs I have look different tho. For the Sanyos, the latest batch I have were made in China. Not sure if Sanyo has a factory out there.
So, is Panasonic the largest 123A manufacturer since they manufacturer for other big brands such as Energizer/Eveready and possibly even Rayovac and Sanyo? How do these battery big boys (Panasonic, Eveready, Duracell, Sanyo, Rayovac) rank in size and mfr'ing capability?


----------



## Brighteyez (Aug 15, 2006)

No need, as long as they can deliver product in a somewhat reasonable time-frame. But thanks for the offer!



MattK said:


> It's a long story - email/call me sometime if you really want the details -though fair warning it's pretty boring stuff.


----------



## MattK (Aug 15, 2006)

jsr said:


> MattK - again, thanks for the great info! I have/had Panasonic, Surefire, Streamlight, and Energizer 123A cells and they all look identical in physical appearance. The Rayovacs I have look different tho. For the Sanyos, the latest batch I have were made in China. Not sure if Sanyo has a factory out there.
> So, is Panasonic the largest 123A manufacturer since they manufacturer for other big brands such as Energizer/Eveready and possibly even Rayovac and Sanyo? How do these battery big boys (Panasonic, Eveready, Duracell, Sanyo, Rayovac) rank in size and mfr'ing capability?



Sanyo had a factory in China - it burned down in January IIRC. Sanyo still has a factory in Japan but I don't think they have enough production capability there.

I don't know if Panasonic is the largest manufacturer of CR123A cells - that honor may lie with one of the Chinese manufacturers. I understand that Panasonics has a factory here in the US and another in Japan fwiw.

It's beyond my knowledge to rank them in size but remember that most of them are divisions of even larger corporations.


----------



## wasBlinded (Aug 16, 2006)

This is whats printed on three CR2 cells I have:

Sanyo - "Made in China"
Energizer - "Made in Japan"
Panasonic - "Made in Japan"


----------



## cy (Aug 16, 2006)

Matt,

PM sent for your contact info.

thanks,



MattK said:


> It's a long story - email/call me sometime if you really want the details -though fair warning it's pretty boring stuff.


----------

